# Got in a hurry and paid the price ! " VERY GRAPHIC"



## shadetree_1 (Apr 13, 2014)

Spoiler












Spoiler










No saving this one.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## hobbit-hut (Apr 13, 2014)

I hate to see that happen to anyone. Hope the best for you Joe. It's a sad reminder for all.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 13, 2014)

shadetree_1 said:


> View attachment 47932 View attachment 47933
> No saving this one.


Oh man! That had to hurt like crazy,sorry Joe !!!!!! Which tool got ya ?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 13, 2014)

Ah man so sorry

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 13, 2014)

OMG, ouch.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Apr 13, 2014)

jesus Christ joe ahhhhh wtf. man I hope your all right.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## KennyG (Apr 13, 2014)

shadetree_1 said:


> View attachment 47932 View attachment 47933
> No saving this one.


Hey buddy. I'll be praying for you my friend.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 13, 2014)

Damn Joe - Hate to see that. Wishing you a speedy recovery.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Apr 13, 2014)

Damn Joe. Makes me cringe to see that. So very sorry to see this and hope you are through the pain as soon as possible. 
Prayers to you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Apr 13, 2014)

Ouch!!! Wishing you a speedy recovery Joe!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh that hurts just looking at it. I'm real sorry to see that Joe. I hope they give you the best pain killer. I know you're tough but if it were me I would ask for dilaudid. My wife says they will give it to you and if you do also ask for it also ask for zofran for naseau because dilaudid makes you very quesy (I know from experiencve). 

Gosh I just hate to see that happen to you. Whenever you get to feeling like it maybe you can caution us about how that happened. I'll be thinking about you Joe I know that won't help but I know you'll be on my mind all day.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 13, 2014)

I hate seeing that more than anything! I thank you very sincerely for posting the pics though. This has been on my mind all morning. I am always very careful and think of my fingers on every set up for each cut probably because my dad is missing 1/2 a finger. Not woodwork related, but still it is a middle finger and that would hamper my communication.

Thank you and I don't know what else to say.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 13, 2014)

Pure stupidity, table saw, in a hurry, unfortunately I had gloves on which don't cut as easily as skin, got too close to the blade and it caught the glove and pulled me into the blade, had a customer call from Beijing and order 50 sets of pen blanks @ $25 a set, thought to myself, well I can whip these out in a hurry, needless to say, they did not get done, even though you can still get cut on a bandsaw I think that might be the safer way to go, lesson learned the hard way, my bad !


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Apr 13, 2014)

Wow Joe! Yesterday when you told me what happened I had to find an extra push stick. Today I might get a 3rd one out just to be sure I'm making the cushion between me and the blade as big as possible. 

I hope you make a swift recovery.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bean_counter (Apr 13, 2014)

Dang Joe hate seeing that man.... Hoping for the best and a speedy recovery.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Johnturner (Apr 13, 2014)

Joe
Very sorry to see that. My prayers are with you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Patrude (Apr 13, 2014)

Hey Joe, like the rest of the folks I am so sorry to see that happen to you. I'm also saying thanks for you giving us the wake up call. Nobody wants to see that, but those pictures get us all to think. I wish you a speedy recovery.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Apr 13, 2014)

Jeez, Joe, so sorry about that, but thanks for sharing a gruesome reminder - perhaps it will save one of ours. You'll be in my thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 13, 2014)

Joe, I hate seeing that and hearing about that... I certainly hope and pray that you have a speedy recovery.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SDB777 (Apr 13, 2014)

Had a close friend get 'caught' by a table saw while cutting pen blanks....his was save-able though.

Speedy recovery my friend.....prayers sent!





Scott (I haven't turned on a table saw for a long time) B

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Apr 13, 2014)

I'm here hoping you're not a southpaw... Not much fun either way though! Keep it clean and covered, and heal quickly!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Apr 13, 2014)

Joe, 

Prayer send for a speedy recovery. Hope everything goes well, If there is anything we can do for you, let us know.

Scott

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 13, 2014)

I hate to see that Joe! That happened to a carpenter friend of mine. To fix it where he could work, the doctors removed his big toe and attached it where his thumb had been and sewed the whole works under the skin of his stomach for a while. It did word and he now has a funny looking thumb. He said he didn't miss the big toe near as much as he would have missed the thumb. I'll say a prayer for your fast recovery with no complications. Watch that band saw, another friend of mine left this index finger on the table with one of those things.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 13, 2014)

Ouch! I feel very bad for you my friend. I probably would have passed out if I did that to myself, I can deal with it well when it's someone else, but when it's me not so much. And I have cut myself plenty of times. Machines have no soul, no heart, and no feelings, they only want to hurt us. Another glove story too, loose your concentration for a second and you will get bit. Wishes for a speedy recovery Joe.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 13, 2014)

Can anyone believe how tough this SOB is? He cuts his thumb off, and in a very nasty way yet he has been posting off and on all day as though all is well in Wittman. I mean, he didn't cut it off in a guillotine with a nice sharp blade where the nerves were cut nice and clean, he ripped them apart. OUCH! But no big deal. He has made 8 posts thus far today welcoming new members, trying to help Dane with his blank, making positive comments to other woodworkers.

Joe you deserve to be acknowledged for your grit and your positive attitude. I hope you're taking a nap right now. I would be knocked out with narcotics and be happy as a lark.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 10


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 13, 2014)

I can't do the drugs Kevin, I don't like the way this damn 10/325 oxycontin makes me feel and I have always had a high tolerance for pain so as long as i stay busy (I can still sand blanks one handed) I do ok, it's when I stop for a few minutes then it hits me and sets me back for a couple of minutes until I ignore it and get back to work then I'm ok but at night when I have quit for the day due to lack of daylight that it really nails my butt as it is right now so I think I'll have to swallow my pride and suck down a couple of the pills and hit the sack, Night all.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Sincere 6


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 13, 2014)

Man that sucks I'm literally shaking right now feel better man

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 14, 2014)

Dam Joe saw this on my iphone yesterday but can post on those dang things, so had to wait till today to respond. You took a heavy hit my friend. A sober reminder for us all. So sorry to see that. Sounds like your back on the horse already, hope you recover and adapt quickly. Let me know if you need help with anything...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 14, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Dam Joe saw this on my iphone yesterday but can post on those dang things, so had to wait till today to respond. You took a heavy hit my friend. A sober reminder for us all. So sorry to see that. Sounds like your back on the horse already, hope you recover and adapt quickly. Let me know if you need help with anything...


Why can't you post on your iPhone ????


----------



## APBcustoms (Apr 14, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Why can't you post on your iPhone ????



I'm posting from mine now


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 14, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Why can't you post on your iPhone ????




Hell maybe He is like me, I can barely turn my smart phone on!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 14, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Hell maybe He is like me and can barely turn my smart phone on!!!!


Basically, what Mike said. I can do it, it's just an aggravation I don't like dealing with, touch screens suck IMO

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 14, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Basically, what Mike said. I can do it, it's just an aggravation I don't like dealing with, touch screens suck IMO



Boy I will second that- I go to enter phone number and all of a sudden I have numbers I never even thought of. Big strong clunky fingers were not what they had in mind when they designed those screens. What the hell happened to dials and knobs????????????????

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Kevin (Apr 14, 2014)

I miss dials and knobs and levers. Wait, I have some for the forum I can flip some of these . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 14, 2014)

Howdy Joe. First let me say....eeww....gross!

Ok..that's done. I wondered why you would use gloves to cut on a tablesaw? I have never seen anyone do that. 

I see you're a trooper. Good for you. They don't make men like that often enough anymore.
I wish you well in the healing process. Keep it clean. And thank you for this reminder.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 14, 2014)

Kevin said:


> I miss dials and knobs and levers. Wait, I have some for the forum I can flip some of these . . . . .



 Why did I say that!!!!


----------



## Kevin (Apr 14, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Why did I say that!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Apr 14, 2014)

Joe. Trying to lighten the mood a little ol buddy. But now you are going to have to take different pictures. I sure did love seeing you hold up the blank. Of course you could send them to me to take pictures I won't swap them out or cutoff any the blank I promise.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## jmurray (Apr 14, 2014)

I get nervous every time my younger brother turns on the table saw. Tough break bro.
On the bright side you can now escape handcuffs, your eligible for the four finger discount, and you should develop a deadly karate chop.
I give your picture two nubs down.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 14, 2014)

I will my friend!


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 14, 2014)

Tclem said:


> Joe. Trying to lighten the mood a little ol buddy. But now you are going to have to take different pictures. I sure did love seeing you hold up the blank. Of course you could send them to me to take pictures I won't swap them out or cutoff any the blank I promise.


 
In your wildest dreams my friend !

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 14, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Howdy Joe. First let me say....eeww....gross!
> 
> Ok..that's done. I wondered why you would use gloves to cut on a tablesaw? I have never seen anyone do that.
> 
> ...


 
Hands were cold and I did not even think about getting caught, just dumb I guess, NO I know what it was, it was SENIOR moment i guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 14, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Why did I say that!!!!


 
Shame on you! You know we can't let Kevin touch levers and dials!!!


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 14, 2014)

Mike1950 said:


> Hell maybe He is like me, I can barely turn my smart phone on!!!!


 
Good thing I don't have a smart phone, I would end up hitting a button that dialed the White House and tell a certain idiot what I thought of him and have the Feds up my butt!

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Tclem (Apr 14, 2014)

shadetree_1 said:


> In your wildest dreams my friend !


For real. I found that totally awesome piece in that box of cutoffs in out trade. Already got three pen orders from that piece.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 14, 2014)

Tclem said:


> For real. I found that totally awesome piece in that box of cutoffs in out trade. Already got three pen orders from that piece.


 

Send money honey !

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 14, 2014)

http://www.cnn.com/2014/04/14/tech/...3-d/index.html?sr=fb041414robohand4pStoryGall


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 14, 2014)

3D printed hand....


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 14, 2014)

Damn Joe. I know I am days late and buck and a half short but man, sorry that happened to you. Guess it could have been worse. That is bad enough. Did it damage the blade any?

Don't take this wrong but... It couldn't have happened to a nicer guy. Meaning you are a real nice guy in my book and I am sorry that it happened to you.

Take care, take pills and please be careful.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 14, 2014)

Omg...I just tried to "share" this topic on facebook. The pix showed up but not the link. 
What a fiasco....everyone thought it was me.
Sheesh.
Darn you facebook.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 14, 2014)

@Kenbo


----------



## Kenbo (Apr 14, 2014)

This is horrible. It is a frightening reminder that it doesn't take much for the tool to win. I'm sending you my most sincere wishes for a speedy recovery. I truly hope that everything works out for you. Please take care of yourself.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Apr 14, 2014)

shadetree_1 said:


> Shame on you! You know we can't let Kevin touch levers and dials!!!


Kevin sounds like my grandson when he was little. Any thing that had a button on it, he would push it!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## robutation (Apr 14, 2014)

G'day Joe,

What did you do to your hand, my friend...??? we, "wood hunters" we we called each other in the past, are tough buggers but ain't tough enough to resist such an accident...!

I just heard of your accident and when I saw those pics, they looked too familiar. I could swear that damage was done by a chainsaw, they are famous to mess up human flesh pretty bad and while I'm not surprised with some of the comments about the use of proper gloves when working with any wood-working machine, I have to disagree with such comments, I'm not sure what type of gloves you were using and I don't remember if you were one of the many folks I introduced to some cut resistant safety gloves I've found from an Australian supplier. For about $30 bucks +freight, those very tight fit safety gloves have tremendous grip capability and I have save my fingers/hands from close calls that could have been horrendous. They will not prevent the blade to cut but, it will take most of its damaging forces...!

Anyway, I can see that you are up to all your old tricks, I wonder what they did to fix/repair your hand and if you lost your thumb or they are going to do something about it. Being positive and be able to talk to friends on the web or other, is a good thing but far from enough, I know I have been there.

I haven't heard from you and your wife, for a very long time so, if you have the time, send me an email and lets have an "yarn"...!

Cheers
George Valentine

**removed private email.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sorry George,

But I will have to agree with the comments of others here on WB, gloves were my problem and I should have never had them on, I do not think that "cut resistant" gloves would have made a difference, if anything being cut resistant to me would have given the blade more to grab and pull me in even worse so I'll stick with the " no gloves people".

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ghost1066 (Apr 15, 2014)

Oh man Joe so sorry to see you hurt.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 16, 2014)

Hoping the pain has subsided a bit. I have thought about you everyday since I first saw the pic. I swear I may laminate it and stick it up in my shop when I get one. Very sobering. Really hope you're feeling better.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 16, 2014)

Blueglass said:


> Hoping the pain has subsided a bit. I have thought about you everyday since I first saw the pic. I swear I may laminate it and stick it up in my shop when I get one. Very sobering. Really hope you're feeling better.


 
I'll live my friend, Hurts like hell all day because I won't take the dope they gave me, I can set it back and ignore it pretty much as long as I'm busy, but I can't stay busy 24 hours a day so it's just something I'll have to live with. I was back on the saw Monday and everyday since with Linda not at all happy about it but I have to keep the store stocked and the bills paid.
I'm a hell of alot more carefull now ( a little late but better late than never), built me an 18" pusher so even if I slip my right hand is nowhere near the blade and I use a pusher holder with my left hand which keeps the left about a foot away from the blade, got to adapt and keep going.

I want to thank everyone for the well wishes and good thoughts!!! I love being part of WB, we have some of the greatest folks in the world here I appreciate every last one of you very very much it means alot to me that people you have never even met actually care about you!! You folks are the best without doubt!!!!!!

Shoeless and Stubby

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 6


----------



## rdnkmedic (Apr 17, 2014)

What's sobering reminder for all of us. A millisecond is all it takes to change our lives forever. Wishing you a speedy recovery Joe.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 17, 2014)

Glad to hear you are back on the horse. Keep ya head up and let us know if need any samples cut up. ;)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 17, 2014)

Joe, so glad to hear you have adapted and have made you some pusher sticks.

Ray

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jmurray (Apr 17, 2014)

Man your a tough dude, it might have been weeks or months before I turned another saw on. Im not a big fan of doctor dope either, but your making me feel real wimpy. Last winter I got 22 stitches on my pointer finger, I gobbled up every pain killer they prescribed. I have no doubt you will be as productive as ever , in no time. Your manly-ness is inspirational.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 17, 2014)

jmurray said:


> Man your a tough dude, it might have been weeks or months before I turned another saw on. Im not a big fan of doctor dope either, but your making me feel real wimpy. Last winter I got 22 stitches on my pointer finger, I gobbled up every pain killer they prescribed. I have no doubt you will be as productive as ever , in no time. Your manly-ness is inspirational.


 
Thank you my friend for the compliment but I don't think that I am any more manly than any other man out there, you would all do I'm sure the same thing if you needed to, you would do whatever it took to keep the wolf away from the door and your family fed and that's what I'm doing, I need to pay for Linda's meds and insurance and if hopefully there is enough left after that to get me a 30 pack of beer and a can of Copenhagen, then I have done what needed to be done and I consider myself a success. Enough said.

Reactions: Like 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 17, 2014)

Glad you are staying off he dope... stuff scares me to death even when I have needed it. Rather deal with pain than a habit.


----------



## Terry Summerville (Apr 19, 2014)

That sucks don't it! I feel your pain...unfortunately! I did almost the same thing 15 years ago. Didn't need surgery but lost the side of my thumb. There was nothing for them to sew back on. It really sucked trying to work with a thumb wrapped in gauze as thick as your wrist for 7 weeks! To this day I still don't have all the feeling in that part of my thumb and if I use it too much it tingles and throbs a tiny bit! The feelings will eventually return some but never fully.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 19, 2014)

Got all the stitches out yesterday (24) and fortunately still have 4 functioning fingers, took the nerves out on my pointy finger so no feeling in it but at least it's still there, unfortunately I only have half a thumb but it could have been a hell of alot worse! Pardon the dirty hand, been working it.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 19, 2014)

Your spirit is inspirational Joe. Big thumbs up to you!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## DKMD (Apr 19, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> ...Big thumbs up to you!



Really?

The twisted sense of humor around here makes me smile!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 4


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 19, 2014)

DKMD said:


> Really?
> 
> The twisted sense of humor around here makes me smile!


Holly crap, I didn't even realize that I did that, but it is funny! Sorry Joe.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 19, 2014)

OMG Keller I'm still laughing........I'm a bad man........I am going to be punished..........

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 19, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> Holly crap, I didn't even realize that I did that, but it is funny! Sorry Joe.


 
Thats ok, you'll get yours Tick, yes you will be punished!! The next time you walk out the door you are going to get a chuck of Ducks poopwood jungle in your hair (if you have any hair that is!)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 19, 2014)

A


DKMD said:


> Really?
> 
> The twisted sense of humor around here makes me smile!


 
Ah shucks Doc, you know how it is when you get a bunch of addicts together man!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## bald9eagle (Apr 20, 2014)

That is all I can say.


----------



## bald9eagle (Apr 20, 2014)

I got lucky last week. Drilling a 2x2x5 osage blank with a 5/8 drill on the lathe. I had backed my tailstock out too far and it pushed the chuck arbor out. I had yet to turn the lathe off to so that I could get the drill out. Because of the depth that I was drilling I had to loosen my tailstock and slide it back. The tailstock got crooked and the drill caught in the piece yanking it out of the chuck. I had blank, drill, and drill chuck glance off my forehead just above my left eye. Had it been centered up I would probably gotten a good little bump. Thankfully it was the wood and not the drill chuck that beat me up.

Hope you get better man.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 25, 2014)

Sorry about being AWOL the last few days folks, I was told by my Doc about what he called Kickback, he said after a person has lost a limb or an appendage, that just about the time that the pain and everything gets to where it moderates and you can deal with it that it comes back full force or worse and kicks you in the teeth, well it kicked me in the teeth and for the last few days I have not been able to run with the big dogs so I have been staying on the porch in my corner trying not to cry, I have succeeded in not crying but not by much, but I'm on the way back and I'll try to jump in where I left off ( if my old addled brain can remember where I left off )

Joe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 25, 2014)

Well I'm glad you are seeing the clearing through the dark woods. I'll be happy to see you rolling at full stean again. Don't worry about remembering where you left off, I have CRS (can't remember [email protected]#&) pretty bad and don't even try.


----------



## Tclem (Apr 25, 2014)

shadetree_1 said:


> Sorry about being AWOL the last few days folks, I was told by my Doc about what he called Kickback, he said after a person has lost a limb or an appendage, that just about the time that the pain and everything gets to where it moderates and you can deal with it that it comes back full force or worse and kicks you in the teeth, well it kicked me in the teeth and for the last few days I have not been able to run with the big dogs so I have been staying on the porch in my corner trying not to cry, I have succeeded in not crying but not by much, but I'm on the way back and I'll try to jump in where I left off ( if my old addled brain can remember where I left off )
> 
> Joe


Joe I'll help you remember. You had just posted that everyone was getting free primo diw from you since you are such a nice guy. Right everybody ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Tclem (Apr 25, 2014)

bald9eagle said:


> I got lucky last week. Drilling a 2x2x5 osage blank with a 5/8 drill on the lathe. I had backed my tailstock out too far and it pushed the chuck arbor out. I had yet to turn the lathe off to so that I could get the drill out. Because of the depth that I was drilling I had to loosen my tailstock and slide it back. The tailstock got crooked and the drill caught in the piece yanking it out of the chuck. I had blank, drill, and drill chuck glance off my forehead just above my left eye. Had it been centered up I would probably gotten a good little bump. Thankfully it was the wood and not the drill chuck that beat me up.
> 
> Hope you get better man.


I did the same exact thing about two weeks ago. Wife was sitting in a chair reading when the blank chuck and drill but went flying by her head. She hasn't been back in the shop sincesince


----------



## Blueglass (Apr 25, 2014)

That is one way to keep her out of your shop space! Glad it missed. I'd hate to hear you had to sleep out on the porch or something. Skeeters are pretty rough already this year here.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nobby40 (Apr 26, 2014)

shadetree_1 said:


> Sorry about being AWOL the last few days folks, I was told by my Doc about what he called Kickback, he said after a person has lost a limb or an appendage, that just about the time that the pain and everything gets to where it moderates and you can deal with it that it comes back full force or worse and kicks you in the teeth, well it kicked me in the teeth and for the last few days I have not been able to run with the big dogs so I have been staying on the porch in my corner trying not to cry, I have succeeded in not crying but not by much, but I'm on the way back and I'll try to jump in where I left off ( if my old addled brain can remember where I left off )
> 
> Joe


 Wow, Just Wow Joe. I hope you have a speedy recovery. Every time I run a saw I will be thinking of your accident. I'm not a table saw man, but I do have my hand surgeon in Flagstaffs number ready, ice too. Get better, luckily summer is coming, time to rest and get better. Regards, Alex


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 26, 2014)

Nobby40 said:


> Wow, Just Wow Joe. I hope you have a speedy recovery. Every time I run a saw I will be thinking of your accident. I'm not a table saw man, but I do have my hand surgeon in Flagstaffs number ready, ice too. Get better, luckily summer is coming, time to rest and get better. Regards, Alex


 
There is no rest for the wicked Alex, I'll only get 2-3 hours where I can work outside this summer in the early morning on the west side of the house in the shade and with no AC in the shop that will be my limit so I guess I will rest, in the pool with a cold beer in my hand.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 26, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> Holly crap, I didn't even realize that I did that, but it is funny! Sorry Joe.



Uh huh .......we believe you


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 26, 2014)

Tclem said:


> I did the same exact thing about two weeks ago. Wife was sitting in a chair reading when the blank chuck and drill but went flying by her head. She hasn't been back in the shop sincesince



And she still hasn't figured out that u did it on purpose

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 10, 2014)

Just checking in on ya....how's everything going? 
I heard this song on the radio last night and thought of ya....


----------



## shadetree_1 (May 10, 2014)

ripjack13 said:


> Just checking in on ya....how's everything going?
> I heard this song on the radio last night and thought of ya....


 
Hey Marc,
It is healing pretty good, it's been 4 weeks since yesterday and it's almost closed up all the way but I'm begining to wonder if the pain will ever quit!


----------



## ironman123 (May 10, 2014)

Looking lots better Joe. I heard breathing Acacia dust in 38-40 degree weather is good to relieve pain. bs, bs. I do hope the pain will subside.

Ray

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 10, 2014)

Now you look like my high school wood shop teacher. Still looks painful, wouldn't wish that on anyone. Glad you are doing better and I hope the pain quits soon.


----------



## ripjack13 (May 10, 2014)

Wow....it is healing up well. Weird about the pain...my neighbor's Dad had his index finger bitten off by a horse about 40 years ago and he still feels a tingle of pain once in a while.

Good to hear you're still a go getter. How's the other fingers feelin?


----------



## shadetree_1 (May 10, 2014)

They are doing ok, my index finger is still so swollen I can't make fist yet but I work at folding my fingers and streaching it straight out off and on all day and it's starting to get more movement in it, all in all pretty good considering what they have been through I have no feeling in the tip of the index finger because the blade took out the nerve that runs up the side of the finger that gives you feeling in the tip but I consider myself pretty lucky I could have lost alot more than I did, I just hope folks look at this thread and think about it when they start their tablesaw and hopefully they think about me and use more caution than they ever have!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Karl_99 (May 10, 2014)

Joe...sounds like you are making great progress with recovery. I do hope it continues to go well and the pain subsides.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 10, 2014)

Good to hear postive stuff Joe. Keep yer head up and I'm glad to hear you are getting better...slowly but surely....


----------



## Hawker 1 (May 15, 2014)

Just now trying to catch up on all forums and came across this. OUCH ! That is the reason I invested in the Sawstop table saw. I hope I never have to test it. Glad to see you are handling it as good as you have. Get back on that Horse.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (May 26, 2014)

Hell's bells ... I only just saw this thread -- now I know what the comments on one of your DIW for sale threads were all about. I'm amazed at your response and recovery, I'd be a gibbering wreck for months if I even saw that happen (let alone if it happened to me.)



shadetree_1 said:


> ... I consider myself pretty lucky I could have lost alot more than I did, I just hope folks look at this thread and think about it when they start their tablesaw and hopefully they think about me and use more caution than they ever have!


Thank you for offering your accident as a lesson to try keeping others from doing the same.

I'm quite conscientious about safety around all my power tools, but those pictures will focus attention like nothing else.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jun 4, 2014)

Progress report, healing up pretty good, it's been 7 weeks I think this coming friday, still no feeling in my index finger and may never be but I'm glad I still have as much as I do!

BE CARFUL OUT THERE !!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 4, 2014)

It looks like an angry face....


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 4, 2014)

Looks like it is healing up well, at least you still have part of the thumb so you can still grasp, could have been much worse. Even though it is bad enough as it is. Glad to see it coming along.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 4, 2015)

Just a reminder, it has been a year this month, be careful out there PLEASE!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 4, 2015)

shadetree_1 said:


> Just a reminder, it has been a year this month, be careful out there PLEASE!



You too ! No more wild and crazy quad riding , ironwood burl jumping tricks with one arm tied behind your back trying to impress your grand kids

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 4, 2015)

Holy smokes...the time flew by. How's it looking? Have you had any residual phantom pain?


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 4, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> You too ! No more wild and crazy quad riding , ironwood burl jumping tricks with one arm tied behind your back trying to impress your grand kids



That is a normal day for me !!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Apr 4, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> Holy smokes...the time flew by. How's it looking? Have you had any residual phantom pain?



No phantom pain just super sensitive with all the nerves in the end of the thumb, just a small bump will put me on my knees!

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 4, 2015)

Have you thought about getting a tip?

http://www.galaxyguitar.com/ft1.html

http://www.amazon.com/Gorilla-Tips-...p/B0091C0404/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------

